# I waited as long as I could.



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Ok, the dreaded ears post. Luna is almost 3.5 months old and one of her ears is up and the other one is not. Here are a few pictures. At one time they look like there where coming up but one did good the other isnt looking hopeful.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

She is absolutely so darn cute. Those ears are beautiful and should stand up fine in my estimation. Take lots of picks because this stage doesn't last long. Love, love love the tee pee set. And she stills looks dignified with them going every which way.

I know the worry but those pics just put a smile on.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Wife said let her sit in front with me, I left the car for 2 mins. Serves me right tho. She is quite cute, she does already have that aloof personality about her.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, now I'm laughing. Hahaha. Thanks I needed that. Lol.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cute, alert expression. I love tee-pee ears! My bet is the ears are up before too long.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Teepee ears are my favorite too. It's so adorable.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That picture reminds me why I use a crate in the car for puppies. It’s cute, though. Does she chew a lot? Mine chewed constantly and it seemed to help the ears.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> That picture reminds me why I use a crate in the car for puppies. It’s cute, though. Does she chew a lot? Mine chewed constantly and it seemed to help the ears.


I have a car crate for her, tho she is getting too big, i thought i had a few more weeks nope, i have a matter of weeks before i cant use it for her, she is right at the limit of standing in it. She is like a shark explores the world with her teeth. She does know bite inhibition tho, she is shocking my wife with her personality, she isnt scared of cars, loud sounds and my wife loves going for walks with her. i have to keep telling myself and her that Luna is a mere 3 months old and can only walk a quarter of a block. I grab the leash and Luna knows she is either going for a walk or a car ride. I have to be very honest her ears worry me to death, i understand that saggy ears means nothing for the dogs health it is just a aesthetics thing.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

hoytn said:


> I have a car crate for her, tho she is getting too big, i thought i had a few more weeks nope, i have a matter of weeks before i cant use it for her, she is right at the limit of standing in it. She is like a shark explores the world with her teeth. She does know bite inhibition tho, she is shocking my wife with her personality, she isnt scared of cars, loud sounds and my wife loves going for walks with her.* i have to keep telling myself and her that Luna is a mere 3 months old and can only walk a quarter of a block.* I grab the leash and Luna knows she is either going for a walk or a car ride. I have to be very honest her ears worry me to death, i understand that saggy ears means nothing for the dogs health it is just a aesthetics thing.


A quarter of a block?


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

About that ya, i do not want to over due walking for her she still is growing. went on google maps it is about .16 miles.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ha, at least Luna has teepee ears, Ozzy never had that but more like Collie ears. His ears are coming up and down but more up.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Her ears will come up eventually and I do love the teepee ears


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hoytn said:


> About that ya, i do not want to over due walking for her she still is growing. went on google maps it is about .16 miles.


Don’t sacrifice muscle development. As long as it isn’t forced exercise or running+concrete... she can go much much farther. Do you have off leash hiking areas?


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

She currently doesn't have teepee ears one ear is up the other isnt. We have hike areas but leashed, I feel she could go further but I do not want to mess anything up.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm sure her ears will come up, she's got plenty of time yet.

My guy would walk 0.3miles to the local park (normal park not dog park), play for an hr and then walk 0.3miles back at 12 weeks old. If you girl can manage it then let her do more... at her own pace.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We walk about 3 blocks to the baseball field and off leash he runs at his own pace around the field, it’s pretty big and fenced in but he never takes off and if he runs he always looks back to see where I am. Our fun is about an hour of play with some OB and we walk back.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Last week Zoey was in the dog for correcting our new pup Remi’s biting. Wife was certain Zoeys correction harmed his ear, even suggesting it may be paralyzed, lol. I didn’t see any difference and my dismissal of her concerns put me in the dog house as well. A week later and the “paralyzed “ ear is up and the other down. Im sure the tattoo must have something to do with it (sarcasm).


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

hoytn said:


> About that ya, i do not want to over due walking for her she still is growing. went on google maps it is about .16 miles.


You do know that studies have shown that unlimited exercise on and in nature's playground (climbing, running, jumping logs, etc.) with the puppy setting the pace remarkedly decreases hip displasia?


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> hoytn said:
> 
> 
> > About that ya, i do not want to over due walking for her she still is growing. went on google maps it is about .16 miles.
> ...


 did not know that.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Last week Zoey was in the dog for correcting our new pup Remi’s biting. Wife was certain Zoeys correction harmed his ear, even suggesting it may be paralyzed, lol. I didn’t see any difference and my dismissal of her concerns put me in the dog house as well. A week later and the “paralyzed “ ear is up and the other down. Im sure the tattoo must have something to do with it (sarcasm).


 I'll keep hoping it goes up.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

This was Ryka’s ear dance. The first picture on the top left was the day she came home. To the right of it was three days later. And then a week later. And then another few days... lol. These photos are from May 31st (the day she came home) the June 26th. By July 7th, her ears were upright like satellite dishes, lol. They’re all different, but given time and a proper diet they all generally come up.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

The pic in the first collage booth left is how Luna,s ears are right now. This does give me hope.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

hoytn said:


> The pic in the first collage booth left is how Luna,s ears are right now. This does give me hope.




And I put those pictures in the 6 photo shot in chronological order too, haha. They went all over the place before staying upright. You can see they went from perfectly upright to completely down, and it literally happened within a day too!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Femfa said:


> This was Ryka’s ear dance. The first picture on the top left was the day she came home. To the right of it was three days later. And then a week later. And then another few days... lol. These photos are from May 31st (the day she came home) the June 26th. By July 7th, her ears were upright like satellite dishes, lol. They’re all different, but given time and a proper diet they all generally come up.


Haha crazy ears! Kaiser's did the same... every morning you'd wake up to his ears doing something different - I loved it!


----------

